# Barking while walking.



## LazzaBeep (Sep 21, 2017)

I have recently been having an issue with my 18 month old cockapoo Lottie. Lately she has started to bark and whine a lot while we are out on a walk. To start with I thought it was because she wanted to be ahead of our other Cockapoo, Daisy, as she wants to be in control all the time. However all she seems to do while we walk is bark and whine and sometimes cry. 
I started to think that she was in pain with something but after examining her, I can?t seem to see anything wrong with her and she also gets very excited when I get the leads out. If she was in pain while walking, I guess she wouldn?t get so excited about going for a walk? 
There was a point where the only time she wouldn?t bark or cry was when I had her on a short lead, so I went and brought a shorter lead for her but even on that is is barking and crying more than ever. 
I am out of options now. I?m getting to the point where I don?t really want to take her out because of the looks and comments made by others that we pass but I know that she has to go out for her walks. 
Has anyone else had this problem or know what could possibly be causing it because I am out of options on what to do or suggest now. 
Thanks in advance
Laura.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Is she barking at something or just barking with excitement? Does she start as soon as you leave the house? Just when passing things? How do you react when she barks? What exercise does she get and what is her daily routine?


----------



## LazzaBeep (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi, thank you for the reply. 
She barks in general. She gets a bit more excitable when a person or another dog walks past but I put that down to general dog behaviour as my other dog does it sometimes to. 
When she is barking at nothing particular, I tell her no and I pull her lead in as she seems to stop when on a shorter lead. However she then start crying on a shorter lead as she wants to walk ahead.


----------



## LazzaBeep (Sep 21, 2017)

In regards to exercise, we go on a walk for around an hour daily but we are looking to build that up. I am recovering from a fractured spine at the moment so can only do a small amount of working, but it is building up the more I recover


----------

